# circular rock before Loop(u.k) before Circle(finland) Before Chrome usa?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did afro american invented circular rock, one riff repeat over and over and over into an hypnotic state of mind.

Whom invented Circular rock... circular rock exist it'S not one of my creation, it's quantum physic

O yah and guys remenber Flipper from california USA the song Weel, this was circular rock supreme not punk not noise rock.

Name few rocker or band i might like who were all about riffs guitar laden repetion high stamina rock N rollers.

I post this trend yet no one take me serieously no one answers , common guys, i want rocker, musician to prove im right about this?


----------

